# Some pictures of my first tank...don't laugh



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

These were still on my photobucket so i thought i'd share them with you. Here are some pictures of my first tank. It’s a 10 gallon with goldfish. Note I knew nothing about fishkeeping when i was given this tank, with fish as a gift
Here it is(they hated all the plants in the other picture besides the flower 1 so i took them out)








Meet Big George he's 6" in this picture








he lives with his friend Tony he's about 4.5"








Sad part is...i never upgraded and i still have them. George is now around 7" and tony is a 5.25". i would like a bigger tank but my parents won't let me get 1. I keep their tank crystal clear and the tank is filtered with a 30 gallon strenght filter


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

You could probably give them to someone who has a pond or a bigger tank and replace them with smaller fish?
My first tank was a mess too, a 20 gallon tank with a common pleco and an angelfish.. I guess most people don't start fishkeeping "in the right way". The tank was truly horrible, but now the situation is gladly different!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I could never give them away! the'yre my favorite fish. My mom wants me to build her a pond so i'll build i pretty big one then i'll invest a summers worth of paychecks into a filteration system and put them in


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Im not particularly a goldfish person but those are some nice ones!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Tony is good looking, but big george is really roughed up, he's missing scales but he has a great personality


----------

